# Hoyt Trykon Cam Timing..... Javi



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

From that angle it looks very close... how is the cam sync?


----------



## igniter3 (Jul 5, 2006)

JAVI said:


> From that angle it looks very close... how is the cam sync?


Javi, thanks your your help.. Does my cam timing is good enough the way it is now?

I don't know that much about cam sync... 
Can you explane how can I look for/how to check? Any pics show what it is?
Thank,
Charly


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=207391&highlight=CAM+1/2 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=359390


----------



## igniter3 (Jul 5, 2006)

Javi, I still confuse on how to look for cam sync... When I draw my bow there is no way I can tell if both cams stop at the same time or not.
Can you tell if the cam is sync each other by looking at the cams when the bow is not draw? If yes I will post pics....
Thanks,

charly


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

igniter3 said:


> Javi, I still confuse on how to look for cam sync... When I draw my bow there is no way I can tell if both cams stop at the same time or not.
> Can you tell if the cam is sync each other by looking at the cams when the bow is not draw? If yes I will post pics....
> Thanks,
> 
> charly



There is no way to take a picture. Draw it back, creep forward a bit. Then slowly draw it back all the way, trust me you will beable to feel it and see it. Try looking at just the bottom cam, as soon as the string touches the peg look and see if the top cam is touching the string or vice versa. Then add twist if needed. As close as you are, I would just shoot it. Then creep tune it, you can always add a twist here and there until you are happy with how it feels.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

If you follow the instructions I wrote, and measure the tiller it will indicate if the cams are in sync... The draw stop timing is entirely different and checked at full draw.


----------



## igniter3 (Jul 5, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> There is no way to take a picture. Draw it back, creep forward a bit. Then slowly draw it back all the way, trust me you will beable to feel it and see it. Try looking at just the bottom cam, as soon as the string touches the peg look and see if the top cam is touching the string or vice versa. Then add twist if needed. As close as you are, I would just shoot it. Then creep tune it, you can always add a twist here and there until you are happy with how it feels.


I try it, looks great. Cable is touching both at the same time so, I am sure it's OK..
Thanks,


----------



## igniter3 (Jul 5, 2006)

JAVI said:


> If you follow the instructions I wrote, and measure the tiller it will indicate if the cams are in sync... The draw stop timing is entirely different and checked at full draw.


Thanks for all your info. "I am not sure what is tiller" I will observe more time to check my bow on the weekend. It looks great to me sofar...
Thanks your folks,


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

here is where you measure.


----------



## igniter3 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok.. My tiller is perfectly and the cam sync is good, my ATA is 32 1/2" (Hoyt tune charts show 32 7/16" on 27" draw length) just a bit off. Do I need to correct it? or just leave the way it is?
Thanks,


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

If the cam timing, cam sync, draw length, and draw weight are good then I'd leave it alone... The A2A and Brace measurments are reference numbers... get close and you're good to go if the above are all good...


----------



## igniter3 (Jul 5, 2006)

JAVI said:


> If the cam timing, cam sync, draw length, and draw weight are good then I'd leave it alone... The A2A and Brace measurments are reference numbers... get close and you're good to go if the above are all good...


Very thing looks really good, my brace high is 7" (Hoyt tune charts show 7 1/16") I don't know the draw weight at this point, I have no tool to test. I will take it to archery shop for measure the weight.
Thanks your folks, I appreciated all your info...


----------

